# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  سامسونج تكشف رسميًا عن هاتفها الجديد Galaxy S7

## mohamed73

كشفت شركة سامسونج رسميًا قبل قليل عن هاتفها الذكي الجديد Samsung Galaxy S7 ( جالكسي اس ٧ ) وذلك خلال الحدث الذي أقامته في إطار مشاركتها في فعاليات مؤتمر الجوال العالمي ٢٠١٦ ببرشلونة الإسبانية.  ويأتي الهاتف بتصميم أنيق جدًا وهو مقاوم للماء بمعيار IP68، ويدعم  بطاقة ذاكرة خارجية MicroSD. وتأتي كاميرا الهاتف بدقة 12 ميغابيكسل لكن  سامسونج زادت حجم البيكسل إلى 1.4 ميكرون لامتصاص كمية أكبر من الضوء كما  زادت من فتحة العدسة إلى 1.7/F. وقد استعرضت سامسونج مقارنة كاميرا هاتفها  الجديد مع هاتف آبل الأحدث، لتظهر تفوقها، وذلك بفضل تقنية جديدة لاستخدام  ١٠٠ في المائة من البيكسلات اطلقت عليها اسم Dual Pixel. وقالت الشركة إن معالج الهاتفين يقدم أداءً أعلى بنسبة 30% من S6 مع  نظام تبريد جديد يضمن عدم ارتفاع حرارة الهاتف. كما قالت إن الهاتف الجديد  يدعم إمكانات جديدة أثناء اللعب. المزيد من التفاصيل قيد الإعداد ابقوا معنا… *مواصفات الشاشة*  يبلغ مقاس شاشة الهاتف الجديد 5.1 بوصة، وتبلغ دقتها 1440×2560 بيكسل  (577 بكسل في كل بوصة)، من نوع Quad HD Super AMOLED، مع هيكل للهاتف تبلغ  أبعاده: (الطول:142.4، العرض:69.6، السماكة: 7.9) ملم. وتسمح ميزة  Always-on Display الجديدة بعرض الوقت والإشعارات على الشاشة بشكلٍ  دائم. ويبلغ وزن الهاتف الإجمالي 152 غراما. *معالج هاتف Galaxy S7*  ويأتي هاتف Galaxy S7 بطرازين من ناحية المعالج، بحيث يعمل الأول بواسطة طرازين من المعالجات بحسب السوق ومشغل الاتصالات:  معالج ثماني النوى (٤ نوى بتردد ٢٫٣ جيجاهيرتز) + (٤ نوى بتردد ١٫٦ جيجاهيرتز)، ٦٤ بت، ١٤ نانومتر. معالج رباعي النوى (٢ نواة بتردد ٢٫١٥ جيجاهيرتز) + (٢ نواة بتردد ١٫٦ جيجاهيرتز)، ٧٦ بت، ١٤ نانومتر. *مساحة التخزين والذاكرة*  ويحوي الهاتف على 4 جيجابايت من ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي، ومساحة تخزين داخلية بثلاثة أحجام 32 و64 و128 جيجابايت *مع وجود فتحة* *MicroSD.* *كاميرا هاتف Galaxy S7*  ويمتلك الجهاز كاميرا خلفية محسنة بدقة 12 ميجابيكسل مع فتحة عدسة f/1.7 مع ميزة مثبت الصورة البصري، وخاصية التركيز التلقائي للصورة، وفلاش LED مزدوج. أما الكاميرا الأمامية فتأتي بدقة 5 ميجابيكسل. *نظام التشغيل*  يعمل الهاتف الجديد بأحدث نسخة من نظام التشغيل أندرويد والتي تحمل إسم “مارشميلو 6”.  *بطارية الهاتف الجديد*  يتمتع الهاتف الجديد ببطارية تبلغ سعتها  3000 ميلي أمبير، والتي تدعم خصائص الشحن السريع، والشحن اللاسلكي، والشحن اللاسلكي السريع. *التوافر والأسعار*  قالت الشركة إنها ستقدم نظارة واقع افتراضي VR  كهدية مع الهاتف في حال الطلب المسبق في السوق الأمريكية والأوروبية. ومن  المقرر أن يتم فتح باب الطلب المسبق اعتبارًا من ٢٤ فبراير الحالي، على أن  تصل الأسواق في ١١ مارس ٢٠١٦. وذلك بسعر ٦٩٩ يورو. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                              جالكسي اس ٧

----------

